

Ask HN: If you can port libc, you can pretty much run on anything right? - RantyDave

I&#x27;ve been having a look around the world of bizarre operating systems over the last day or so - particularly L4 and it&#x27;s variants. It strikes me that if you can port libc to one&#x27;s environment of choice then you&#x27;ve pretty much got it nailed in terms of running ... well ... anything.<p>Is this really the case or is there rather more to it than that?
======
andrewchambers
well, libc relies on many syscalls provided by the operating system, which
probably aren't implemented on some exotic platform.

If all you want is printf and friends then you can probably get started that
way.

